# Wie groß ist Forza Horizon 4



## justinh99 (2. Januar 2020)

*Wie groß ist Forza Horizon 4*

hi leute ich habe mir vor ein paar tagen forza horizon 4 gekauft und lade es gerade herunter
und im Microsoft store steht ungefähre größe 74gb 
Problem ist ich bin jetzt schon bei 83gb 
ist dass normal oder ist dass ein fehler ?


----------



## yingtao (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

Bei mir ist Forza Horizon 4 (ohne Add-Ons) 74,5 GB groß. Es kann sein das der für die Installation oder zum Updaten mehr Platz braucht. Ich habe z.B. gerade eben beim Nachgucken der Größe gesehen dass es ein Update gibt und Windows hat dann alle Dateien die sich nicht ändern aus dem bestehenden Ordner in einen neuen kopiert und die neuen Daten in den neuen Ordner geladen und nach Abschluss des Updates den alten Ordner gelöscht. Kurzzeitig hat Forza Horizon 4 also rund 150GB an Platz verbraucht. Ähnliches Problem habe ich z.B. auch bei DIrt Ralley 2.0 aus dem Windows Store wo er immer das komplette Spiel neu herunterladen muss, wenn es ein Update gibt (rund 100GB). Das hat irgendwas damit zu tun dass nur Microsoft wirklich auf die Daten zugreifen kann und Windows Daten nicht einfach überschreiben kann was sehr nervig ist.


----------



## justinh99 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

dass heißt für mich , dass der Microsoft store durchaus jetzt 150gb wenn nicht sogar 200gb an daten herunterladen kann ?


na da kann ich ja dank meiner langsamen Verbindung nochmal 1-2 tage warten


----------



## Herbststurm (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

74,5GB bei mir.Der Store spinnt manchmal voll herum ... keine Ahnung warum MS das nicht gebacken bekommt.

Hatte solch einen Fehler auch schon ein paar Mal. Kannst versuchen den DL zu pausieren und den PC neu zu starten (nicht herunterfahren & dann selber wieder an machen) mit ein wenig Glück & beten wird der DL fortgesetzt und beendet oder er fängt wieder ganz von vorn an, kann im ersten Moment auch so wirken als wenn er neu an fängt, weil die bisherigen Daten erst überprüft werden aber das ist Glücksache wie ich selber erleben musste.

Gears  5 hat immer weiter geladen -> laut anzeige im Store -> Neugestartet und danach wurde der DL recht schnell abgeschlossen ... k.A. was da das Problem war?

Der MS Store ist das "Grauen"


----------



## matti30 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

Horizon 4 Ultimate bei mir ca. 88 GB.
Sei froh, dass du nicht Motorsport 7 runterlädst, das sind dann schon um die 100 GB.


----------



## justinh99 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

ah ja bin schon bei 94gb


----------



## justinh99 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

wenn ich den download pausiere fängt er ganz von vorne an und er überprüft die Dateien nicht nur er lädt alles neu , dass seh ich daran dass er 10h braucht um 80gb zu erreichen und keiner kann mir erzählen ,dass er 10h überprüft


----------



## justinh99 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

So ich habe den PC jetzt Mal neu gestartet (während der der Download lief ) und dann habe ich den Store geöffnet und er hat automatisch weitergemacht 
Und ist jetzt bei 95g 
Ich glaube der Neustart hat nichts gebracht


----------



## NatokWa (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*



Herbststurm schrieb:


> 74,5GB bei mir.Der Store spinnt manchmal voll herum ... keine Ahnung warum MS das nicht gebacken bekommt.
> 
> Hatte solch einen Fehler auch schon ein paar Mal. Kannst versuchen den DL zu pausieren und den PC neu zu starten (nicht herunterfahren & dann selber wieder an machen) mit ein wenig Glück & beten wird der DL fortgesetzt und beendet oder er fängt wieder ganz von vorn an, kann im ersten Moment auch so wirken als wenn er neu an fängt, weil die bisherigen Daten erst überprüft werden aber das ist Glücksache wie ich selber erleben musste.
> 
> ...



Für Gears 5 gibet da einen sehr einfachen Work-around .... auf Steam kaufen und nicht im Microflop-Store


----------



## justinh99 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

Ja aber kann man Forza Horizon 4 den irgendwo anders kaufen und herunterladen ?


----------



## justinh99 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

Update : er ist bei 110gb also wenn dass so wieter gehrt ,dann ist irgendwann meine 500gb SSD voll


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

Nun, solltest du die Ultimate Edition besitzen, welche über beide DLC's verfügt, passt das.


----------



## justinh99 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

Wie groß ist den sie ultimate Edition


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

Na so groß wie das Hauptspiel + 2 DLC's. 
Sry, ist Google kaputt oder was ist hier los?


----------



## justinh99 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

Nein google ist nicht kaputt dass Problem ist aber ich habe die Standart edition gekauft und bin beim Download trotzdem bei 114gb und so groß ist die Standart edition ja nicht 


Was aber auch komisch ist , ich habe den PC jetzt donelaoden lassen und bin weg gegangen und als ich 3 Stunden später wiederkomme , da ist der PC plötzlich auf den Loginbildschirm 
Also muss er sich ja irgendwie selbst neugestartet haben , aber der download läuft immernoch weiter ,


----------



## justinh99 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nun, solltest du die Ultimate Edition besitzen, welche über beide DLC's verfügt, passt das.



Nein besitzte ich nicht aber die ultimate Edition ist auch nur 87,1gb groß ,da bin ich also auch schon drüber


----------



## justinh99 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

Was noch merkwürdig ist der Microsoft Store zeigt mir absolut eine absolut Flasche Download Geschwindigkeit an 
Wir haben eine 16mb/Sekunde Tarif und der Microsoft Store hat mir vorhin beim download eine Geschwindigkeit von 74gb/Sekunde angezeigt 
Was bei unserer Leitung nicht möglich ist 
Weil wir haben keine glasfaserkabel wir haben immernoch Kupfer 


Ja Deutschland und Glasfaserausbau 


Schwieriges Thema Deutschland verpennt Mal wieder den Trend


----------



## justinh99 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

So habe jetzt Mal im Internet gekuckt dort Bereichen einige ,dass der Download bei ihnen bis 190gb ging


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

Da ich nun Zuhause bin, kann ich deine Aussage mit den ~88GB bestätigen. Welche Daten da sonst noch heruntergeladen werden oder ob die dir dargestellten 110GB nun real sind oder nicht, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Es gab aber teilweise schon größere Patches, die zieht er sicherlich mit. Das die wiederum auch keine 100GB groß sind ist klar, aber möglicherweise werden die Daten mehrfach überprüft.

Letztlich bleibt dir auch nur abzuwarten, egal zu welchem Ergebnis wir hier kommen.


----------



## justinh99 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da ich nun Zuhause bin, kann ich deine Aussage mit den ~88GB bestätigen. Welche Daten da sonst noch heruntergeladen werden oder ob die dir dargestellten 110GB nun real sind oder nicht, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Es gab aber teilweise schon größere Patches, die zieht er sicherlich mit. Das die wiederum auch keine 100GB groß sind ist klar, aber möglicherweise werden die Daten mehrfach überprüft.
> 
> Letztlich bleibt dir auch nur abzuwarten, egal zu welchem Ergebnis wir hier kommen.



Ja inzwischen ist er bei 135gb


----------



## Herbststurm (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Für Gears 5 gibet da einen sehr einfachen Work-around .... auf Steam kaufen und nicht im Microflop-Store



HeHe  das stimmt schon ... der Preis den ich für Gears bezahlt habe, war einfach zu verlockend gegenüber Steam.


----------



## justinh99 (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: wie groß ist forza horizon 4*

so update jetzt sind es 184gb


----------



## justinh99 (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wie groß ist Forza Horizon 4*

so 228 gb kann ich irgendwie herausfinden ob der Microsoft store überhaupt etwas herunterlädt?


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wie groß ist Forza Horizon 4*



justinh99 schrieb:


> so 228 gb kann ich irgendwie herausfinden ob der Microsoft store überhaupt etwas herunterlädt?




Natürlich, das Installationsverzeichnis sollte an Größe zunehmen.


----------



## justinh99 (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wie groß ist Forza Horizon 4*

Ich weiß nicht wo dass instalationverzeichniss ist


----------

